# WEEKEND-TOYZ.COM



## WEEKEND TOYZ (Jan 14, 2011)

*WEEKEND TOYZ AUTOMOTIVE RESTYLING INC. 
1740 NW GRAND AVE. 
PHOENIX AZ, 85007 
call; 602-258-0379

WWW.WEEKEND-TOYZ.COM

THE SHOP THEY LOVE TO HATE!!!!*













































   
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WEEKEND TOYZ (Jan 14, 2011)

*second location*

*WEEKEND TOYZ*
*1431 N 17th DRIVE *
*PHOENIX AZ 85007*
*TOLL FREE; 1-855-477-9973*

*FOR ALL YOUR AUTOMOTIVE NEEDS.*

*HYDRAULICS, CUSTOM PAINT, AUTO BODY, AUTO REPAIR, MUFFLERS, CHROME PLATING, UPHOLSTERY, & MUCH MORE!!!!!*

*OVER 28YRS EXPERIENCE !!!*

*CAR CLUB DISCOUNTS!*


:thumbsup:


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

???? What's the price on the batts?


----------

